# Fix for lag on Nexus 7 in games or other GPU intense Apps



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if you all have seen this or not but it seems that this patch fixes lag experienced on the N7 during games. I'm just pointing you guys to the forum. I have nothing to do with the development of it. I'm waiting to go home from work so I can give it a shot.

Here's the Original thread discussing the problem and how it was fixed:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1987032

Here's the thread with a flashable zip for the N7 and discussion:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2077086


----------



## sert00 (Jan 5, 2012)

the lag in games isn't caused by governors or cpu pòarameters,only because most games aren't optimized enough,like gameloft one,and where they are optimized and we have lag as well it's for the very low bandiwth of this tegra chipset.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Placebo effect. Fixes nothing.

http://rootzwiki.com...45#entry1073245


----------



## pellegrini (Nov 23, 2011)

yarly said:


> Placebo effect. Fixes nothing.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...45#entry1073245


Agreed. Only fix for me is in build.prop


----------

